# مستحضرات التجميل



## dorogpa (8 يونيو 2009)

لو سمحتم انا لسه مشترك معاكم جديد وعاوز اعرف وين اتوجه الى خبير فى مستحضرات التجميل لكى يشاركنى فى اشياء تخص مستحضرات التجميل


----------



## dorogpa (8 يونيو 2009)

*علوم*

انا كنت قرات كثير عن هذة المنتجات وجربت منها كتير لكن فى حجات انا لسه مش عارفها ياريت حد يوجهنى


----------



## hosam taha (25 فبراير 2011)

عاوز اعرف اكتر عن بديل الزيت وتركيبه ايه ؟ ............................اكون شاكر جدا


----------



## koralove (3 مايو 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t14010.html


----------

